# Problem Receiving Channel 4 with Sky (at about 9'oclock)



## NickyK (12 Jun 2011)

Hi,

I have Sky tv in my house. Sometimes Channel 4, C4+1, E4, E4+1 (you get the drift) disappear. I get the message to turn off the box for five minutes and then if problem persists to call Sky. Herself has noticed it has happened at 9pm tonight and again last Sunday, same time. Rang Sky no answer. Is it something to do with our phone line?

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Nicky


----------



## onlineprint (12 Jun 2011)

Was there a film just starting cos that happened to us last weekend on c4 and c4+1.
They could not fix the issue and when film was over C4 and C4+1 returned to normal


----------



## NickyK (12 Jun 2011)

onlineprint said:


> Was there a film just starting cos that happened to us last weekend on c4 and c4+1.
> They could not fix the issue and when film was over C4 and C4+1 returned to normal


 

Yep both nights had films that were starting at 9pm.


----------



## gipimann (13 Jun 2011)

Does the message on your screen say "that programme is not available" perchance?

Some TV programmes broadcast on channel 4 can't be shown outside the UK, so they're blocked on Sky's channel 4 (and c4+1).


----------



## NickyK (13 Jun 2011)

gipimann said:


> Does the message on your screen say "that programme is not available" perchance?
> 
> Some TV programmes broadcast on channel 4 can't be shown outside the UK, so they're blocked on Sky's channel 4 (and c4+1).


 

Message was "No satellite signal being received, turn off box for 5 mins."


----------



## Eithneangela (13 Jun 2011)

Dump Sky - Go Freesat!


----------



## silvermints (14 Jun 2011)

NickyK said:


> Message was "No satellite signal being received, turn off box for 5 mins."


 
Did you get this sorted.


----------



## NickyK (14 Jun 2011)

silvermints said:


> Did you get this sorted.


 
Haven't had a chance to ring them and the longer I leave it the less I have to see of Peter Andre, Jordan, Alex Reid, Kerry Katona and all the other amazing TV E4 provides to my other half!!!


----------



## Woodie (14 Jun 2011)

Could be the weather, maybe your dish has been blown out of alignment.  Check the signal strength and quality in the Setup menu.

Alternatively, how old is your Sky box?  I had a problem recently with a second subscription box, the PSU was dodgy and kept getting No Signal problems on certain channels.  Gave up resetting and bought a reconditioned HD box on eBay.   Never looked back since.


----------



## silvermints (14 Jun 2011)

NickyK said:


> Haven't had a chance to ring them and the longer I leave it the less I have to see of Peter Andre, Jordan, Alex Reid, Kerry Katona and all the other amazing TV E4 provides to my other half!!!


 
It could be your dish out of alignment, a problem with your LNB or the box itself. If you could get access to another box and connect it up it would help determine if the problem is with that. The link below gives some troubleshooting tips I haven't ever tried them so dont know how useful they are.

http://www.sky.com/helpcentre/tv/sky-hd/picture-problems/no-satellite-signal/


----------



## Sandals (15 Jun 2011)

silvermints said:


> It could be your dish out of alignment, a problem with your LNB or the box itself. If you could get access to another box and connect it up it would help determine if the problem is with that. The link below gives some troubleshooting tips I haven't ever tried them so dont know how useful they are.
> 
> http://www.sky.com/helpcentre/tv/sky-hd/picture-problems/no-satellite-signal/



Getting error 29 "No sat signal". Sky shop gave me a second hand box (after telling me mine was broke) which now still displays the same message. What is my next move. Thanks.


----------



## silvermints (16 Jun 2011)

Sandals said:


> Getting error 29 "No sat signal". Sky shop gave me a second hand box (after telling me mine was broke) which now still displays the same message. What is my next move. Thanks.


 
Looks like you've ruled out a problem with the box so that leaves dish allignment or an LNB problem. I presume you took the box back to the shop and got your own one back.


----------



## ajapale (16 Jun 2011)

I dont know much about this but how could it be dish allignment or an LNB if its perfect most of the time for all channels but just fails for the channel 4 family of channels at 9'0 clock on certain eventing?


----------



## ACA (16 Jun 2011)

It happens all the time  ... I get round it by watching the 'English' channel 4, E4, more4 etc. the tuning frequencies are here. Not great if you intended to record it thru Sky+ but otherwise useful


----------



## paddyc (17 Jun 2011)

Used to have this problem, out place was pre-wired for sky and the cables were ran behind the fuse box resulting in electromagnetic interference ...C4, E4, more 4 were the channells that suffered. Sometimes would work on the "English" version added under extra channels, sometime rebooting the box would fix it. Had to get a new feed from the dish in the end.

Channels come in on different frequencies, with some depending on signal strength can be more fault tolerent. Your problem definately sounds like its signal issue, could well be dish is slightly out of alighnment which is enabling you to get most channels but causing problems on these ones you mentioned.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Jun 2011)

Interesting paddyc, we had the same thing done recently and since we had it done (satellite cable and wiring to sockets are now run alongside each other) we've noticed problems with a number of channels (Channel 4, E4, Sky Atlantic and Comedy Central being the main ones). It can be very random - sometimes if you try the channel multiple times eventually you get the signal! Sounds similar to what you mention, could be interference. Only thing is it would be a big job to reroute the satellite feed. I presume this would be a problem if we moved to Saorview as well?


----------



## silvermints (18 Jun 2011)

ajapale said:


> I dont know much about this but how could it be dish allignment or an LNB if its perfect most of the time for all channels but just fails for the channel 4 family of channels at 9'0 clock on certain eventing?


 
Not an expert myself by any means either just going on what I've piced up from my own experiece and that of friends and family. As I understand it because of the frequency channel 4 is broadcast on it is prone to problems unless the dish is perfectly aligned.


----------



## Sandals (19 Jun 2011)

silvermints said:


> Looks like you've ruled out a problem with the box so that leaves dish allignment or an LNB problem. I presume you took the box back to the shop and got your own one back.



turns out it was the box as we watch sky on five tellys using the magic eye, the second hand box he gave me was turned for watching tv without the eyes. I went back in the next day and he turned it from 65 to 68 or vice vearsa. SKY working now, the chap wants €80 for the box. Is this good value?


----------



## silvermints (19 Jun 2011)

Sandals said:


> turns out it was the box as we watch sky on five tellys using the magic eye, the second hand box he gave me was turned for watching tv without the eyes. I went back in the next day and he turned it from 65 to 68 or vice vearsa. SKY working now, the chap wants €80 for the box. Is this good value?


 
Glad you got sorted. If its just an ordinary sky box its expensive enough for a second hand one. There are usually plenty of them for sale on adverts.ie and donedeal.


----------



## ajapale (19 Jun 2011)

How about NickyK (OP) are you sorted?


----------



## NickyK (19 Jun 2011)

ajapale said:


> How about NickyK (OP) are you sorted?


 
Waiting to see will it go at 9pm tonight like the last two weeks. It has been pretty windy the last while but that doesn't explain why it seems to happen Sunday nights at 9. Only 20 mins left tick tock tick tock!!


----------

